# Looking for a PBEM



## Kilmor (Aug 29, 2002)

I would really like to participate in a game.

I don't have the time to do live gaming, and I've had fun with PBEM's before.

Anything with participation of more than once/week would be too much.


Please respond to this thread, or PM me if you have a game I could join.  


Thanks.


----------



## Aeolius (Aug 29, 2002)

how about an undersea 3e D&D World of Greyhawk message-based game?  

http://www.lobi.com/campaigns/bpaa


----------

